
How to grow your reading habit - johnsan
https://medium.com/p/how-i-grew-up-my-reading-habit-again-5268e20672ab
======
enginn
Reading tends to fill my head with cognitive dissonance, and especially when
it becomes a habit. It is no secret that information is just as addictive as
any other vice and as with all vices, there will always be the urban legend of
the person who finds it hard to over indulge (in this case, a bibliophiles).
Ignore them and cut down on your reading when you can.

Unless you must increase your IQ at all costs because your life depends on it,
or that everyone around you is getting as smart as you, so you have to up your
game!

~~~
johnsan
Yes true. So much information to consume and Today Read later apps are helping
to bridging the gap. But yeah if you are more into books then you need to
Balance.

